# The best treeless saddle



## elissamals (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi all!
I am looking for a treeless saddle. I have decided to make the switch because my wide QH mare is hard to fit a saddle onto- and I like the look and sound of treeless saddles.
I have been looking around and am interested in the barefoot, freeform, torsion and sensation treeless saddles. Has anyone experienced them? Please comment on their comfort for rider and horse. 
Which brand of treeless is the best?
I am looking for a saddle for dressage, trail and sporting, ie, some jumping, barrels, gykhanas. 
Please if anyone knows of a saddle suitable- that isn't too pricey I would love to know. And any info on saddles is appreciated 
and also I found a cheap one on ebay- brand rassfa- are they any good?
Here is the link
SUEDE LEATHER TREELESS SADDLE 16" BROWN & BLACK COLOUR | eBay
I don't want to get a saddle that will damage my horses back.
Thanks heaps and any info would be great !


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

Try looking into Ansur saddles. If you are looking for dressage/trail. I have used them before and they were great for the horse, but didnt do anything amazing for my position, really had to work to keep my legs back with them.

That one on ebay looks like....well. not great....

try this out?...
â€¢ ANSUR CLASSIC TREELESS DRESSAGE SADDLE-USED | eBay


----------



## henia (Jul 31, 2011)

Few months ago I bought Barefoot Cheyenne from Drytex and I'm really content with it. It's very comfortable and I feel well balanced in it. I think it's comfortable for my mare too considering the way she moves when she has it on her back.
Because saddle is made from drytex it's not very expensive. Before I bought it I had wondered if this material would be good, but now I think it's better than leather. It's easy to keep clean, light and by the way it looks nice


----------



## mishap (Oct 21, 2010)

I ride in a sensation and love it. Very sturdy as well as very good quality and nice looking. A couple of friends of mine have had the barefoot brand of treeless and they are not good. They tend to slip alot. I have done everything in my sensation from barrels to endurance and I have never had a complaint. I have a twh that I had a real hard time getting a good fitting treed saddle and a friend of mine had a sensation saddle, so I thought that I would give it a try. Best money ever spent.


----------



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

The Black Forest are very nice, and a little less expensive the Barefoot. Galloping Grape Treeless Saddles, New Treeless saddles, Used treeless saddles


----------

